# See you later, alligator



## Dymn

A bit silly thread, mind you, but anyway:

Do you have any of these rhyming catchphrases in your language, like the one in the title?

E.g.

*Catalan:*
_és broma, poma _"just kidding, apple"
_tranquil, pernil _"calm down, ham"
_adéu, Andreu _"byebye, Andreu"
_flipa, tulipa _"freak out, tulip"
_vas bé, cirerer _"you're doing well, cherry tree"

*Spanish*:
_qué risa, María Luisa _"what a laugh, María Luisa"
_qué nivel, Maribel _"awesome, Maribel"
_me las piro, vampiro _"I'm out, vampire"
_agur, yogur _"byebye (Basque word), yoghurt"
_no te enteras, Contreras _"you don't get it, Contreras"
_chao, pescao _"byebye, fish"


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*čus bus* - byebye autobus
*dobrý den, kozy ven* - good day, boobs out
*dobrou s kobrou* - good night with cobra
*čauky mňauky* - byebye miaow
*dobrou noc a ať tě blechy štípou celou noc* - good night and let the fleas sting you all night long


----------



## Stoggler

ilocas2 said:


> *dobrou noc a ať tě blechy štípou celou noc* - good night and let the fleas sting you all night long



A similar English one: 
Night night, don’t let the bedbugs bite


----------



## ilocas2

Yes, I know that it exists in English since 2010 when there was a thread about that Czech phrase on the Czech subforum. - Ať tě blešky štípou celou noc.


----------



## KalAlbè

In English we also have:
Do not fear, my dear.

Slang: To be chillin' like a villain. E.g. I'm chillin' like a villain.


----------



## Määränpää

ilocas2 said:


> *čauky mňauky* - byebye miaow


That reminds me of a candy we used to have in Finland, it was called *Tsaukki Taukki* ("ciao, idiot") 

*Hetkinen, sanoi Putkinen* - Just a minute, said Putkinen [surname] 

*Menoks, sanoi Annie Lennox* - Let's go, said Annie Lennox [British singer]

More Finnish catchphrases: Muistatko nämä 80-luvun suosikkisanonnat?


----------



## djmc

When I was young my mother used to say 'Night, night, sleep tight, mind the fairies don't bite.


----------



## ManOfWords

djmc said:


> When I was young my mother used to say 'Night, night, sleep tight, mind the fairies don't bite.


Hi, I wonder if that word 'mind' there has something to do with this - Definition of MIND YOU


----------



## djmc

Not really. If I say 3i'm not criticising him, mind. The mind has something of the force of nevertheless. If I say 'Mind the dog doesn't bite', or 'mind the doors' mind means watch out for or beware of.


----------



## Penyafort

ilocas2 said:


> Czech:
> *dobrou noc a ať tě blechy štípou celou noc* - good night and let the fleas sting you all night long





Stoggler said:


> A similar English one:
> Night night, don’t let the bedbugs bite



This must be quite widespread as you've made me recall a similar one in Catalan my grandmother would say whenever I told her good night.

*-Bona nit!* _Good night!_
*-Totes les puces al teu llit!* _May all the fleas be in your bed!_


----------



## franknagy

ilocas2 said:


> *čus bus* - byebye autobus


Hungarian: "Szervusz, vízibusz." = "Cheerio, water-bus."


----------



## ManOfWords

djmc said:


> Not really. If I say 3i'm not criticising him, mind. The mind has something of the force of nevertheless. If I say 'Mind the dog doesn't bite', or 'mind the doors' mind means watch out for or beware of.


'Mind the dog doesn't bite' this one I would have problem, mind (beware of/know the fact that) the dog DOES NOT bite (at all) or (hey I hope) the dog doesn't bite (you) ?


----------



## Messquito

Chinese:
*對不起*，敬個禮。（放個屁，臭死你。）(i_ rhyme) *I'm sorry for that*, lemme bend over for that; (And I'll fart for that, and you'll die for that.)_
*對不起*，敬個禮，做個愛心送給你。(i rhyme) *I'm sorry for that*, lemme bend over for that; And lemme give you my heart for that.
*
剪刀石頭布*，你沒穿內褲，內褲夾在聯絡簿，送給老師當禮物，老師看了很生氣，一腳把你踢到美國去，美國小姐真美麗，送你一盒巧克力，邊走邊吃邊放屁，阿里巴巴打屁屁 ( u>[i/y] rhyme) *Rock, Paper, Scissor*; You are no underwear wearer; ...
(Used to avoid having to say *rock paper scissor *repeatedly, which is boring.)
*
小氣鬼*，喝涼水，喝了涼水變魔鬼。(i rhyme)* You a miser*, you drink cold water, and you turn into Lucifer when you drink that water.


----------



## bibax

Määränpää said:


> *Hetkinen, sanoi Putkinen* - Just a minute, said Putkinen [surname]


Some Czech phrases with surnames:

*Dobrý večer, pane Ečer!* = Good evening, Mr. Ečer!

*Vojín Kotas. Mám dotaz.* = Private Kotas. I have a question. (the 1st part is a mandatory self-introduction of the lower rank person in the army)


----------



## Red Arrow

In Dutch: *Helaas, pindakaas.*

Too bad, peanut butter.


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch (older): Oost, West, thuis best (East West, home is best - or something the like). I am afraid the number of similar expressions is decreasing rapidly. Not you?


----------



## Red Arrow

OOST WEST ASBEST 

East West Asbestos


----------



## AndrasBP

Russian: А потом - суп с котом! (A potom - sup s kotom): And then - a soup with a cat!
Hungarian: Bácsi, maga nem mohácsi? - Hey, old man, aren't you from Mohács? (town in south Hungary)


----------



## ilocas2

AndrasBP said:


> Russian: А потом - суп с котом! (A potom - sup s kotom): And then - a soup with a cat!



There is a forero Sup s kotom and I thought when I saw this nick that it means vulture with cat because in Czech sup means vulture. Now I know that it means soup with cat. 

Czech:

*(v)o tom potom* - about it then


----------



## AndrasBP

A funny "false friend". 
I've just checked that _sup _means vulture in Croatian, too, but in Russian the word is absent. The bird's name is гриф (grif) - a Latin loanword.


----------



## ilocas2

According Wiktionary the Russian cognate is сип - sup - Wiktionary

I hope last posts will not be deleted as off-topic.


----------



## Saley

Russian: _Опять двадцать пять!_ [ɐˈpʲætʲ ˈdva.tsətʲ ˈpʲætʲ] ‘Again twenty-five!’
The phrase is used when something irritating happens once again.


----------



## Hercules Grytpype-Thynne

I'll just leave this here:





Stoggler said:


> A similar English one:
> Night night, don’t let the bedbugs bite


Is that the British version?  I've always heard it as "Goodnight, sleep tight, don't let the bedbugs bite".

Other English examples of rhyming phrases:
_No way, José!
You snooze, you lose.
The family that prays together, stays together. _(and other sayings of this form)


----------



## Stoggler

Hercules Grytpype-Thynne said:


> Is that the British version?  I've always heard it as "Goodnight, sleep tight, don't let the bedbugs bite



Not specifically British as far as I’m aware, just a variant. I’ve heard the version you mention over here as well


----------



## franknagy

AndrasBP said:


> Hungarian: Bácsi, maga nem mohácsi? - Hey, old man, aren't you from Mohács? (town in south Hungary)


Néni, maga nem vidéki? Hey, old woman, aren't you from the country?


----------



## Messquito

*Holy Moly*, Guacamole.


----------



## Kotlas

Russian:
хитёр бобёр [xʲɪˈtʲɵr  bɐˈbʲɵr] - (you're a/he's a) sly beaver


There is also an old proverb (now practically forgotten) with the same rhyming words:
Кто прост — тому коровий хвост, а кто хитёр — тому весь бобёр.
(He who is simple-minded gets a cow's tail, and he who is sly gets the whole beaver.)


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Αθηναίοι και Θηβαίοι και κακοί Μυτιληναίοι»* [aθiˈne.i ce θiˈve.i ce kaˈci mitiliˈne.i] --> _Athenians & Thebans and bad Mytilenians_ (it's said when we're double-crossed by people we thought they were our friend, just like the ancient Athenians, Thebans and Mytilenians who promised Alexander to help him in his endeavours but they did nothing).
*«Άλλα 'ντ' άλλα της Παρασκευής το γάλα»* [ˈala͜ d͜ ˈala tis paɾasceˈvis to ˈɣala] --> _whatever and milk on Friday_ (when comparing apples with oranges).
*«Αραία, αραία να γίνουμε καμιά πενηνταρέα»* [aˈɾe.a aˈɾe.a na ʝinume kamˈɲa penindaˈɾe.a] --> _sparsely, sparsely, to look we're around fifty_ (when in a lecture (usually), or a public gathering in general, much fewer people than expected, arrive).
*«Άρες μάρες»* [ˈaɾes ˈmaɾes] --> _mumbo jumbo_ (the phrase is a corruption of the ancient Greek one *«ἄρᾱ μάρᾱ» ắrā mắrā* used in the same context).
*«Δεν γεννήθηκ' από δέντρα ή από πέτρα»* [ðen ʝeˈniθik͜ aˈpo ˈðendra i aˈpo ˈpetra] --> _I didn't fall from the tree nor was I born of stone_ (used as a catchphrase in antiquity to stress one's noble descent: *«Οὐδ' ἐγώ ἀπὸ δρυός οὐδ' ἀπὸ πέτρης πέφυκα» oud' ĕgṓ ăpò drūós oud' ăpò pétrēs pépʰukă* (Plato's _Apologia Socratis_ 34D)).
*«Εξώλης και προώλης»* [eˈk͡solis ce proˈolis] --> _utterly destroyed before one's time_ (said for hopeless people; taken from Demosthenes: *«ἐξώλης ἀπολοίμην καὶ προώλης» ĕk͡sṓlēs ăpŏloí̯mēn kaì̯ prŏṓlēs* --> _to be utterly destroyed and before my time_ (Demosthenes' _Against Conon_ 395:7)).
*«Ήξεις αφίξεις ου εν πολέμῳ θνήξεις»* [ˈik͡sis aˈfik͡sis u eɱ͜ boˈlemo ˈθnik͡sis] (MoGr pronunciation) --> _one of the ambiguous Delphic forecasts_ *«ἤξεις ἀφίξεις οὐ ἐν πολέμῳ θνήξεις» ḗk͡sei̯s ăpʰík͡sei̯s ou ĕn pŏlémǭ tʰnḗk͡sei̯s*; _depending on where the pause is made (or the comma is put), the meaning changes_: «ἤξεις ἀφίξεις οὐ*,* ἐν πολέμῳ θνήξεις» (thou shalt go out to war thou shalt return not*,* thou shalt be killed in war) - «ἤξεις ἀφίξεις*,* οὐ ἐν πολέμῳ θνήξεις» (thou shalt go out to war thou shalt return*,* thou shan't be killed in war).
*«Θα γυρίσει ο τροχός, θα γαμήσει κι ο φτωχός»*  [θa ʝiˈɾisi o troˈxos θa ɣaˈmisi ci o ftoˈxos] --> _the runner stone will grind again, the poor man will f*ck_ (said in times of oppression, when tyrants grind their subjects; it's a mediaeval catchphrase from the 1250's, during a prolonged drought. While the aristocrats partied often, and experienced no famine, hoi polloi awaited for the rain to fall and turn the watermill, to grind their wheat).
*«Ὀ,τι πράξεις θα εισπράξεις»* [ˈoti ˈprak͡sis θa isˈprak͡sis] --> _you'll receive according to your actions_.
*«Ου με πείσεις καν με πείσῃς»* [u me ˈpisis kan me ˈpisis] (MoGr pronunciation) --> _I will not be convinced against my will even if you're right_ (from Aristophanes' play _Plutus_ verse 600 *«οὐ μὲ πείσεις κἄν μὲ πείσῃς» ou mĕ́ peí̯sei̯s kắn mĕ̀ peí̯sę̄s*).
*«Πίθι ή άπιθι»* [ˈpiθi i ˈapiθi] (MoGr pronunciation) --> _Drink or leave_ (i.e. conform to our rules or leave; an ancient Greek catchphrase *«πίθι ἤ ἄπιθι» pítʰĭ ḗ ắpitʰĭ* used during symposia where the symposiarch, an elected official who presided over a symposium, imposed constraints).
*«Φύρδην-μίγδην»* [ˈfirðin ˈmiɣðin] (MoGr pronunciation) --> _topsy-turvy, higgledy-piggledy_ (ancient adverbial catchphrase*«φύρδην-μίγδην» pʰúrdēn-mígdēn*).
*«Χαλεπά τα καλά»* [xaleˈpa ta kaˈla] (MoGr pronunciation) --> _knowledge of high things is hard to gain_ (Plato's _Cratylus_ verse 384b *«χαλεπὰ τὰ καλά» kʰălĕpằ tằ kālắ*).


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:
*
kouřit ptáky přes tepláky* - to suck dicks through sweatpants

for example:

*(name) kouří ptáky přes tepláky* - (name) sucks dicks through sweatpants


----------



## KalAlbè

I remembered a classic one in AE from my childhood: *He who smelt it, dealt it *- said to someone who complains about a fart, suggesting this person is trying to pretend it wasn't his or her own.

I found a site with various rhyming variations of this expression:

He who smelt it...


----------



## Stoggler

ilocas2 said:


> Czech:
> *
> kouřit ptáky přes tepláky* - to suck dicks through sweatpants
> 
> for example:
> 
> *(name) kouří ptáky přes tepláky* - (name) sucks dicks through sweatpants



Is pták slang for penis?  I thought it meant bird.


KalAlbè said:


> I remembered a classic one in AE from my childhood: *He who smelt it, dealt it *- said to someone who complains about a fart, suggesting this person is trying to pretend it wasn't his or her own.
> 
> I found a site with various rhyming variations of this expression:
> 
> He who smelt it...



A British one on the same subject:
"Loud, but proud"

More commonly said but none rhyming is "Silent but deadly".


----------



## bibax

IMHO the OP hadn't in mind the rhyming proverbs, but "puerile" phrases with a rhyming part making no sense.


----------



## Messquito

*怎麼辦？* 涼拌炒雞蛋。*What do I do?* Cock-a-doodle-do. (the last part literally means some dish with egg, I used Cock-a-doodle-do only for the sake of rhyming.)

為什麼？ Why?
*因為所以*，蟑螂螞蟻，數學國語，社會地理... *Because and so*, cockroaches and ants, maths and Chinese, social science and geography...

Okey-dokey.


----------



## ilocas2

Stoggler said:


> Is pták slang for penis?  I thought it meant bird.



Yes, it means also penis. Anyway, it's weird that various birds are associated with penises in many languages and they themselves don't have a penis except ostriches and ducks.


----------



## Kotlas

bibax said:


> *Vojín Kotas. Mám dotaz.* = Private Kotas. I have a question. (the 1st part is a mandatory self-introduction of the lower rank person in the army)


That reminded me: in Russian we have this catch phrase *у матросов нет вопросов*  [u mat'rosaf nyet vap'rosaf] - _the sailors have no questions._
It's an ironic answer to the query, "Have you got any questions?" when all is clear and there is no need for any explanation.


----------



## igusarov

Dymn said:


> Do you have any of these rhyming catchphrases in your language, like the one in the title?


You mean some silly optional rhyming ending words that can be appended to certain common phrase to make it sound funny? Like, you could've said simply "ciao", but you opt to say "ciao, pescao" just for fun, without affecting the meaning. We have a special name for this kind of rhyming words: "*присловье*".

Russian:
"чао какао" = ciao, cocoa.
"так, сказал бедняк" = ok, said the poor man.
"вот, сказал бегемот" = here, said the behemoth hippo.
"следующий, сказал заведующий" = next please, said the principal.
"в меру, сказал Неру" =~approx. know your limits, said [Jawaharlal] Nehru.
"пусто, выросла капуста" = empty, cabbage has grown.
"так тебе и надо, мало шоколада" = you deserve it, not enough chocolate.
"снова здорово" = again hello.
"с дороги, куриные ноги!" = get out of my way, chicken legs!
"муж, объелся груш" = husband, eaten too much pear.
"сейчас, через час" = right now, an hour later.
"рёва-корова" = crying baby - a cow.


----------



## ilocas2

igusarov said:


> "вот, сказал бегемот" = here, said the behemoth.



Doesn't бегемот mean hippopotamus in Russian?


----------



## igusarov

ilocas2 said:


> Doesn't бегемот mean hippopotamus in Russian?


Thank you, you're right. I've fixed the post. So much for the false friends...


----------



## jazyk

I can think of only one that is, or possibly was used, in Brazil: nem a pau, Juvenal (same meaning and tone as the North-American_ no way, José)._


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*

For "see you later", a colloquial (and quite silly) expression is:
"*À plus, dans le bus !*" (_see you later in the bus_)

To say "calm down/it's ok/no problem...", we can use the following first names:
"*Cool, Raoul*"
"*Relax, Max*"
"*Tranquille, Émile*"
"*À l'aise, Blaise*"

"Absolutely, you bet!":
"*Je veux, mon neveu*" (_I want, my nephew_)
"*Un peu, mon neveu*" (_a little, my nephew_)

"Cheers, to your health"
"*À la tienne, Étienne*" (_to your health, Stephen_)

And a vulgar one
"*dans le cul, Lulu*" (in/up your ass, Lulu)


----------



## ilocas2

ilocas2 said:


> Czech:
> 
> *čus bus* - byebye autobus





DearPrudence said:


> In *French*
> 
> For "see you later", a colloquial (and quite silly) expression is:
> "*À plus, dans le bus !*" (_see you later in the bus_)



Maybe one of these two inspired the other.


----------



## SuperXW

The Chinese ones are usually childish sarcasms or insults. I don't know why.
Here's one I hear when I was young:
不听不听___念经
“Not listening, not listening, (monk, or some insulting animal such as turtle) is chanting."

Used in this way:
Boy A: "You are stupid!"
Boy B (covering ears): "I'm not listening!"
Boy A: "Not listening, not listening, a monk is chanting!"


----------



## DearPrudence

ilocas2 said:


> Maybe one of these two inspired the other.


Yes, I was quite surprised to see another "bus" here!
Let's note that in French, rhymes with "bus" (with the s pronounced) aren't so easy to find.


----------



## Encolpius

Oh, what a fantastic thread! Congratulations Dymn! 

*Hungarian*:

*Szevasz, tavasz!* (greeting; hello, spring)

*Mit néző, nem vagy te intéző!* (if someone is staring at; what are you looking at, you are no (?) ]

or a more vulgar variant: *Mit bámulsz, egyet fingok elájulsz! * [what are you staring, I fart and you faint)

*Ne nevess, mert kifut a bableves!* (if somone laughs; do not laugh, becase the bean soup boils over)

*Czech: *

Slang greeting

Tě péro, sombréro!
- Co novýho? - Posrali holýho! (What's up?...)
Čest práci, darebáci! (communist greeting)


----------



## bibax

One more bus in Czech:

*plus minus trolejbus* (plus minus trolleybus);

- Jak dlouhé je vlákno DNA?
- Šest stop, *plus minus trolejbus*.

- How long is the average DNA strand?
- Six feet, _plus minus trolleybus_ (= six feet, very roughly).


----------



## franknagy

KalAlbè said:


> I remembered a classic one in AE from my childhood: *He who smelt it, dealt it *- said to someone who complains about a fart, suggesting this person is trying to pretend it wasn't his or her own.
> 
> 
> He who smelt it...


My wife's rhyming saying about *pharisees* in Hungarian:
"Mennél alázatosabb, annál gyalázatosabb."
=
"The more humble [she is] the more dishonorable [she is].

I found a site with various rhyming variations of this expression:


DearPrudence said:


> Yes, I was quite surprised to see another "bus" here!
> Let's note that in French, rhymes with "bus" (with the s pronounced) aren't so easy to find.


Kindergarten versicle in Hungarian containing bus:
"Jött egy busz. // Kiesett egy vén krampusz."
= 
"A bus came // An old buffer fell out. "


----------



## franknagy

DearPrudence said:


> In *French*
> 
> For "see you later", a colloquial (and quite silly) expression is:
> "*À plus, dans le bus !*" (_see you later in the bus_)
> 
> To say "calm down/it's ok/no problem...", we can use the following first names:
> "*Cool, Raoul*"


Hungarian:
"Nyugalom, csigavér" = "Quietude, snail's blood" or with twisted words:
"Csigalom, nyugavér".


----------



## Encolpius

I remember another Czech one: *takový, makový* [like that, like poppy seed]


----------



## Encolpius

I learnt this one today: *Zapni si poklopec, uletí ti sportovec.* - something like - Close your flies or your sportsman will fly away. 

I am very surprised there are almost no English examples.


----------



## Messquito

criss-cross applesauce


----------



## Penyafort

Dymn said:


> *Spanish*:
> _qué risa, María Luisa _"what a laugh, María Luisa"
> _qué nivel, Maribel _"awesome, Maribel"
> _me las piro, vampiro _"I'm out, vampire"
> _agur, yogur _"byebye (Basque word), yoghurt"
> _no te enteras, Contreras _"you don't get it, Contreras"
> _chao, pescao _"byebye, fish"



A few more in EuroSpanish:

_La cagaste, Burt Lancaster _"you screw it up, Burt Lancaster" [stress on the second syllable of the surname]
_Te han pillao, bacalao _"They got you, you codfish"
_Alucina, vecina _"Freak out (in surprise), neighbour!"
_A otra cosa, mariposa_ "Let's move right along, butterfly"
_Te jodes como dijo Herodes_ "Fuck you, just as Herod said"

(I'd say some of them are not said anymore by millennials and zetas)


----------



## merquiades

I've heard Latinos in the U.S. greet each other with the expression:
*¿Qué pasa, calabaza?  *What's up, squash?


----------



## AndrasBP

Hungarian:

*Bocsánat, nem látta a kacsámat?* /'boʧa:nɒt nɛm 'la:t:ɒ ɒ 'kɒʧa:mɒt/
Excuse me / I'm sorry, have you seen my duck?


----------



## Dymn

merquiades said:


> *¿Qué pasa, calabaza? *What's up, squash?


In my childhood we used to say, in Catalan:

- _Què passa?_ ("What's going on?")
_- Un burro per la plaça, menjant carbassa_. ("A donkey around the square, eating pumpkin")


----------



## merquiades

Dymn said:


> In my childhood we used to say, in Catalan:
> 
> - _Què passa?_ ("What's going on?")
> _- Un burro per la plaça, menjant carbassa_. ("A donkey around the square, eating pumpkin")


 Just came to me that they answer * Nada, nada.  Limonada.

After while, Crocodile.*  is the response to *See you later, Alligator*.  I don't remember if someone has already said that.


----------



## djmc

In my adolescent years one replied to "See you later alligator" with "In a while crocodile". This was quite common. I think it came from a pop song.


----------



## merquiades

The song is by Bill Haley and the Comets.  "See you later, alligator".  I really don't think the saying came from the song, but rather the song was based on the saying.


----------



## Dymn

merquiades said:


> Just came to me that they answer * Nada, nada. Limonada.*


Reminds me of _"de eso nada, monada" _("no way, cutie"), which I've only heard on Simpsons dubbings so it's maybe an ad-hoc way to translate "no way, José".


----------



## AndrasBP

My favourite one in Hungarian that can also teach you some history:

*Valóban, görög volt a falóban.* /'vɒlo:bɒn 'gørøg volt ɒ 'fɒlo:bɒn/

Indeed, there was a Greek in the wooden horse.

valóban = indeed, really, lit. "in reality"
görög = Greek (noun or adjective)
volt = was
a = the
fa = wood, tree
ló = horse
+ban = locative suffix "in"


----------



## ThomasK

Hungarians definitively have a sense of humour!

As for Dutch: I do not have a clue. Certainly nothing with alligators, crocodiles and that sort of dangerous animals! ;-)


----------



## Dymn

Another epic one in Spanish: _guay del Paraguay_ "cool/awesome from Paraguay". Poor Uruguay doesn't deserve a mention.

Which reminds me of _ir de Guatemala a Guatepeor _"to go from Guate-bad to Guate-worse", that is, "to go out of the frying pan and into the fire".


----------



## Zareza

In *Romanian*

-Somn ușor, vise plăcute. Puricii să te sărute!    =    Sleep well, sweet dreams. May the fleas kiss you!

Version of _Good night, sleep tight, don't let the bedbugs bite._

-Ala-bala, portocala = Ala-bala-the orange

-Aceeași Mărie cu altă pălărie = Same Mary, another hat.  (_That's a dog with different fleas_. // _New song, same dance.)_

-Ura și la gară! = Hooray, let's go to the railway station! = Goodbye! // Stop! That's enough!


----------



## AndrasBP

Zareza said:


> -Ala-bala, portocala = Ala-bala-the orange


Does "ala-bala" mean anything? When do you use this phrase?


----------



## Zareza

AndrasBP said:


> Does "ala-bala" mean anything? When do you use this phrase?


No, nothing. It is just for the rhythm. It is just a way of saying something, anything, in a conversation... or whatever...


----------



## bibax

In Czech the colloquial adjective/adverb *hala bala* means _sloppy, slapdash, slipshod;_ it is an asyndetic couple that rhymes, similar to the German_ hackel backel_, Yiddish _hakol bakol_, or English _higgledy-piggledy._


----------



## Dymn

Another one in *Catalan*: _salut, i força al canut _"health and force to the tube*". This one in fact seems to be quite old, with a bit of research, _canut _referred to a kind of tube worn around the neck with coins in it, so the expression was like a wish for money. Personally, I only use it when I sneeze as an alternative reply to someone saying me "_salut_", without giving it any special meaning.


----------

